# whats up



## zectasy (Jun 12, 2004)

hey im a 21 year old male from illinois...had "ibs" for about 2.5 years...been to local docs and also docs in chicago...had alot of tests done...they never diagnosed me with anything...they never even really told me i have ibs...i just kinda diagnosed myself...started off with just urgency one summer...turned into urgency with diahreea...then it turned into a really bad pain in my lower left side..the only way the pain leaves me if i sit on the toilet and try and get everything out of me...sometimes the pain is so bad i almost feel like passing out...not very fun...kinda gets me down sometimes because no one including myself really knows whats wrong with me...just wanted to come on here and share my story with some other young people that might be going through the same things...and what sucks is im only 21...im into dance music but RARELY get to goto the club and what not in fear of my stomach acting up....no one should have to go through this at all...sometimes i also wondering if its something mentally wrong with me...like if im stressing out and not even knowing it? or if theres something wrong with my brain where if i have too many "pain" signals going down to my colon/stomach...post if you have common problems with me or have any advice...thanks : )


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Lance,I'm 22 and have just gotten IBS-C this year. It does suck not wanting to go anywhere, although in my case it's because I'm so bloated that I don't want to change out of my bathrobe. My advice to you is to get into therapy right away. Even if you didn't need it before IBS, the illness itself is so stressful and upsetting, and most of your family/friends who don't have it won't understand that, which makes everything worse. Get thee to a therapist! You won't regret it!


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Oh and one more thing. If you're not satisfied with your Dr. and don't think he/she knows enough about IBS, get another one! You should never hesitate to ask for a second opinion, especially if fear of possibly having something worse than IBS is affecting your life.


----------

